# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Looking for some pictures

## Blackcavebees

At East Antrim BKA we've recently introduced two managed colonies to Carnfunnock Country Park as part of a biodiversity initiative with Mid and East Antrim Borough Council.  I'm meeting with the new mayor tomorrow and wanted to push the opening of other sites on Council property where we could introduce Native honeybee colonies.  I was looking for a picture or two of amm without copyright that I could use in an article for the local rag.  My camera skills aren't too good. Would any members have anything I could use? I need it by tomorrow morning, sorry for short notice. I didn't want to lift someone else's of the internet without permission. Any ideas?


With thanks

Stephen

----------


## Kate Atchley

I'd be happy to send you some pics of our daughters-of-Colonsay bees, from our Ardnamurchan Native Black Bee project. Could you send me your email address in a private message and I'll send some off to you ... on comb? ... up close being marked?

----------


## Blackcavebees

Big thanks, got email from Jon with few pics which will be great. Kate thank you for the offer! Sorted

----------

